# Canada urbanites I need help.



## TopCat (Nov 7, 2018)

Have we got any Canadian urbs in Toronto? 
My son is I'll in hospital and I need to get him phone top up card and need either a helpful local or a number of a deliver anything service? 

Long shot but worth a go x


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2018)

Good luck! 

Hope he’s OK.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 7, 2018)

I live about 40 miles away and will probably be in Toronto on Friday if that's any help.

I've never used this service but they say they'll deliver anything in Toronto.

Snap Delivery Service - Delivery Service, Food Delivery Service


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2018)

Hope your son on mend asap, TopCat


----------



## TopCat (Nov 7, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> I live about 40 miles away and will probably be in Toronto on Friday if that's any help.
> 
> I've never used this service but they say they'll deliver anything in Toronto.
> 
> Snap Delivery Service - Delivery Service, Food Delivery Service


Bless you. I got his phone topped up remotely which is cool. Snap said they will deliver anything legal 24/7. 

Yossarian. One love, if I need more help I will ask.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 7, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Bless you. I got his phone topped up remotely which is cool. Snap said they will deliver anything legal 24/7.
> 
> Yossarian. One love, if I need more help I will ask.


and anything illegal 9-5 weekdays only


----------



## TopCat (Nov 13, 2018)

Got to decide tomorrow whether to go Canada or not. Any advice on the visa waiver form? Are they laxer than the US? I have limited resources, the situation could not be more urgent.


----------



## Edie (Nov 13, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Got to decide tomorrow whether to go Canada or not. Any advice on the visa waiver form? Are they laxer than the US? I have limited resources, the situation could not be more urgent.


Doesn’t sound good. Can’t help you with visa knowledge but very much hope your sons alright. If the situation couldn’t be more urgent then go.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 13, 2018)

Edie said:


> Doesn’t sound good. Can’t help you with visa knowledge but very much hope your sons alright. If the situation couldn’t be more urgent then go.


Ta Edie. 
Tomorrow will bring the info on whether to go. 
Bit broke up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2018)

Entry requirements - Canada travel advice



> *Visas*
> British Citizens don’t usually need a visa to visit Canada for short periods, but you’ll need to get an Electronic Travel Authorisation before you travel (see below).





> *Electronic Travel Authorisation (eTA)*
> Visitors travelling to Canada by air are now expected to get an electronic travel authorisation (eTA) to enter Canada.
> 
> If you’re visiting Canada you’ll need an eTA to board your flight unless you’re otherwise exempted (for example, if you have a valid Canadian visa or a permanent resident card). If you have British-Canadian dual nationality you won’t be able to apply for an eTA and you’ll need to present a valid Canadian passport to board your flight to Canada.
> ...



Apply for an Electronic Travel Authorization (eTA) - Canada.ca



> Applying for an eTA is a simple online process. Most applicants get their eTA approval (via an email) within minutes. However, some requests *can take several days* to process if you're asked to submit supporting documents. It is best to get an eTA *before* you book your flight to Canada.
> 
> *Overview of the eTA application process*
> 
> ...


----------



## Edie (Nov 13, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Ta Edie.
> Tomorrow will bring the info on whether to go.
> Bit broke up.


Dude what do you need to get there, if you need to go? Is money the issue, or work, or flights, or the blummin visa? (Think Rutita1 has answered the visa one, and sounds positive).

Can imagine little worse than being stuck the other side of the world when your son needs you. Hang in there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 13, 2018)

Best of luck to you him and you TopCat


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 13, 2018)

Canadian customs (and popo) v friendly ime, been a few times. One time I flew there for a dj gig, didn't have work permit due to a fuck up, got dropped in it at immigration by someone I was with (who had permit - generally you can blag it without) but got it sorted easily, quickly and politely. Unlike the USA from what I've heard.

If you get a chance, go up the CN Tower. Yonge Street is worth a visit, sort of like the Camden equivalent. I did go to the "ghetto" where the drugs are but no idea what it's called or where  Canadian people generally very kind and friendly.

Eaton Center if you fancy downtown shopping - generally cheaper than here, some serious bargains to be had. 

Can try to get info from a local, just need to track him down first. 

Toronto is a great city. Hope your son recovers ASAP, best wishes to you both. 

Hope it all goes well


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 13, 2018)

Best of luck to you and your lad TopCat x


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m meeting some Toronto based people tonerow. Let me know if I can help


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 13, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Any advice on the visa waiver form? Are they laxer than the US?


The Canadians are actually a bit tighter than the seps on the Electronic Travel Authorisation. They actually ask if you've ever been arrested (for anything) whilst the Americans ask if you've been arrested for a crime involving "moral turpitude" (serious damage or serious harm), so one can truthfully answer "no" in more cases with the US ESTA than with the Canadian eTA. That said, usual rules apply; just say no to all the questions and you should be ok.

Hope things work out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2018)

No useful advice but all the best to you and your son.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> No useful advice but all the best to you and your son.


Same here. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2018)

Wishing you the best mate


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 14, 2018)

Good luck and get well soon topkitten.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 14, 2018)

Have you contacted the embassy? Some countries have special assistance for people needing to travel in an emergency.

Hope your son recovers quickly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Ta Edie.
> Tomorrow will bring the info on whether to go.
> Bit broke up.


thoughts and prayers  prayers?  thoughts and best wishes with you and your son, tc


----------



## wiskey (Nov 14, 2018)

Good thoughts to you all TC


----------



## girasol (Nov 14, 2018)

Hope it's nothing too serious. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 14, 2018)

Hope your boy is OK and you get to him. Xxx


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 14, 2018)

Sorry to read this mate, all the best. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2018)

Well it's all a lot better and I managed to sort stuff from here. He is out of hospital and is much better with a solid support structure in place.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2018)

Pleased to hear that. Hope things keep getting better.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2018)

Good to hear this TopCat


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Well it's all a lot better and I managed to sort stuff from here. He is out of hospital and is much better with a solid support structure in place.


So pleased to hear this


----------

